# Oh, what a feeling



## JHarasym

Anyone know how to correctly play the opening riff for this old Crowbar song? I'm having trouble lifting it, and can't find it on the usual tab sites.


----------



## ed2000

I'm not sure of the correct key
in 'E' I play E7 on the 5th and then for the accent chord I use E13 (E9 on the seventh fret with a G note on the 2nd string 8th fret)or the Purple Haze chord
Sounds close enough for R&R


----------



## pvangerwen

This is a really great song that has muliple parts.
The first guitar part is d7th (x5453x) listen for the timing of the strum, then slide (xxxx43) to (xxxx65) one strum the first time, two the second time.
The second guitar comes in more for the bottom notes with the same D7th stum but instead of the slide uses the bass notes a c D7th.
Piano enters the third time with an off beat variation of D7th and 2 drop down chords to D7th
The fourth time drums enter and the Bass guitar plays on D with similar rhythm as the 2nd guitar but instead of a c d turn around on the run up the bass plays c c# d.
It's not exact but I hope it helps.
PVG


----------



## jeremy_green

ed2000 said:


> I'm not sure of the correct key
> in 'E' I play E7 on the 5th and then for the accent chord I use E13 (E9 on the seventh fret with a G note on the 2nd string 8th fret)or the Purple Haze chord
> Sounds close enough for R&R


That "hendrix chord" is called an E7#9 FYI


----------



## brimc76

I found this page doing a search. Scroll down about 3/4 of the way and it's listed there. I don't know how accurate it is though.

http://www.angelfire.com/planet/zerofret/annesblog/canriffs.txt


----------



## jimihendrix

Hey there...I found this Canadian guy that shows how to play Canadian hit songs...Here's Crowbar..."Oh What A Feeling"...

[video=youtube;b9x4Wbp8iK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9x4Wbp8iK8[/video]


----------

